# Question about The Coding Network



## BJTRAISTER (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone taken the test for this company and passed?  I took the exam and was told "due to the results from your exam we are unable to offer you a position"  But of course they will not tell me how I scored or what their criteria is to pass.

Any other insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 2, 2010)

I passed but due to my availablitity we were not able to come to an agreement for employment.


----------



## BJTRAISTER (Aug 2, 2010)

Having passed did you receive any information as to what the requirement for passing is?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 2, 2010)

no they just told me I made a 100%.   They seemed like a great organization but I have to have my dates planned out so far in advance it was another 4 months before I could attend their training so it was not going to work.


----------



## BJTRAISTER (Aug 2, 2010)

May I ask which test you took?


----------

